# digitrax zephyr and dt402 throttle



## trainsdavid (Jan 25, 2013)

Please can I use dt402 throttle with the digitrax zephyr, if so will I need battery in the dt402. thanks David


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

trainsdavid said:


> Please can I use dt402 throttle with the digitrax zephyr, if so will I need battery in the dt402. thanks David


dt402 uses a 9V battery.

If you want to use it wirelessly, you will have to add a UR90, 91, or 92 to your layout somewhere. The UR92 is expensive, but completely future-proof, supporting infrared and radio (no line-of-sight required) in full duplex operations.


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

You can plug a DT402 into the digitrax zephyr. You simply plug it into the loconet port on it, and it should work (pg 35 in the zephyr manual). If you want it to look a little nicer, install a UP5 panel along the bezel of the layout so you have a nicer looking connection. The throttle would only need power from a 9v battery if you use a UP5 panel without connecting the UP5 to 12v DC, although you might need it because I don't know if the Zephyr will power a throttle with the loconet port.
Maybe if someone actually has one of these, they could tell you for sure. It is possible, though.


----------



## trainsdavid (Jan 25, 2013)

I want to use plug in lead thanks David


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

We are still building our club system, but I know that the throttles need batteries. The UP5 panels have a barrel plug that will 'conserve batteries' if it is connected to 12V DC and the throttle is plugged into the panel. I don't know if this means it doesn't need batteries or if it simply won't use them. UP5 panels are relatively cheap, especially compared to a DT402, and if you only need one its worth experimenting with. Don't forget to pick up a loconet cable if you go this route, because the UP5 doesn't come with them.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Digitrax's throttles (any one) need batteries:
1-for wireless operation.
2-in tethered mode,to keep datas alive if you want to switch from "plug-ins" to follow your train around the layout.

For stationary tethered use (plugged to command station or any auxiliary panel),batteries aren't needed.Batteries are removed between operations.


----------

